# Garage Sales for Every



## Bill Quinn (Jun 9, 2015)

Last Sunday afternoon stop at garage sale. On a table was this old beat up leather case inside it  was a Leica IIIb camera with a Canon's 135mm lens for use on a Leica, lens is no good. Glass bad.  Also inside the case was Ideal's Range Finder in a small box that the range finder came in. Book title: "Leica Guide" thirtieth edition-Jan. 1955. The lens on the camera is ok. It is a Summar 50mm 1:2. The camera itself was in a leather case for a Konica's camera.  Pay $75.00 for everything. Put the money on the table and I was gone like the wind.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 9, 2015)

Now that's a yard sale! nice find.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 9, 2015)

You could run check on the serial number on that vintage to be sure its not a fake.If its the real deal you are very lucky.


----------



## Bill Quinn (Jun 9, 2015)

Ran the serial number, the number told me that it a Leica IIIb made sometime in 1938. This is not my only big find so far this year. Back in late March saw a small add in the local newspaper  about items for sale: cameras,books, and ect.
Check it out, found a Hasselblar 1000F  with 80mm lens and a leather Hasselblar case. Camera check out with everything working.  Pay $100.00 it. Don't get the idea that every garage sale one going find cameras like those.  Between late March and Today, I have been to about 50 garage sale or more.  Garage sale hunting is like digging for  gold, you have move a ton of earth to get a oz. of gold.


----------

